# Robert R Jones has released his new CD



## guitarinterludes (Dec 3, 2010)

Robert R Jones has released his new CD entitled 'Vignettes'. The CD contains 10 original compositions written and performed by Robert Jones. This critically acclaimed CD features music written with the beauty and melody that truly makes the solo classical guitar special. 
Included is the haunting and beautiful 'Lagrimas del Corazon' (tears of my heart) and the mesmerizing title track 'Vignette', along with 8 other breathtaking pieces. Discover new classics for the classical guitar. Click here to go to Robert's website for song samples and ordering information or copy and paste the following into your browser: http://www.guitarinterludes.com/Vignettes.html


----------



## CageFan (Dec 2, 2010)

Thank you for your recommendation. I am getting there...


----------

